# leaking 4th floor bathtub, loose slip joint nut



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

"Humans aren't meant to be in here, but plumbers are."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the pic with your foot. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Lamp wick and stem grease and tighten it back up?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Teflon washers were good, the building isn't terribly old, I figured they either weren't tight from new or they worked their way loose from expansion and contraction. I also think the bigger problem may have been a case of "shower curtain not all the way across", but the maintenance guy wouldn't buy it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Proof.. there's a differance with repair/service vs installation plumbers!


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Lucky you were able to get back out!! I concur, definitely a difference between service/repair and install plumbers. Just started doing bits and pieces if service/repair and It's a different animal altogether.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Good morning, moz!

Oh, never mind, it's tomorrow afternoon there, not tomorrow morning!


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good morning mr Jason. Hats off to you service/repair plumber hehe


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Actually I'm just heading to bed on Sunday night here


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

So good night from yesterday!


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

And a good day to you..from the future


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Geez! When I was at my last shop it was nice having a full arsenal of small, light techs to send into those tiny places. Now, as an OMS and 6', 270 lbs its always my turn to get into those rediculously tight spots. My hamstring cramped up just looking at you


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I'm 6'2", luckily I'm built like a straw.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> "Humans aren't meant to be in here, but plumbers are."



Not to bad done it before , was in the middle of a repipe when I got sent in lmao good stuff


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm 6'5" and 220 and can go places many other plumbers can't or won't go but having someone who's shorter and thinner helps at times. That's a rough and painful looking access, for sure, Jasontgreek. It always looks easier to navigate when looking at it than the reality ends up being.


----------

